# Symptoms after vets 'light sedation'



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

It's late and I'm kind of hoping it'll all sort itself out overnight... But... Bibi had her heart checks today with an ultrasound under a light sedation (vets words were just enough to keep her from wiggling, not sleepy)

The scan was done about 3pm, she came home about 5pm and has eaten and drunk water and cat milk. She's been shaved and has been cleaning herself which I think has made her drink more - her face and whiskers are soaking and I've tried cleaning her too with a damp cloth.

Most worrying is the spacey look, even now, her pupils are dilated and she is VERY anxious, having a panic breathing session when I picked her up to clean her ( although it stopped quickly). She's also still a bit wobbly on her feet. She hasn't slept yet- seems almost on alert...

Can anyone reassure me? I'll obv be going to the vet in the morning if no change, but should it all settle overnight? I don't think it's an emergency vet situation (keeping an eye on it)

Her heart check results were great! I'm just worried now!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

One of our family cats when i was at home was like this when she had a light sedation, she would just sit and stare, bit like she was stoned!
Im sure she will be fine, just takes time to wear off and every cat is different i suppose.
Glad Bibi's heart results were good


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> One of our family cats when i was at home was like this when she had a light sedation, she would just sit and stare, bit like she was stoned!
> Im sure she will be fine, just takes time to wear off and every cat is different i suppose.
> Glad Bibi's heart results were good


Thankyou!

It is exactly like she's stoned!!! I can't sleep till I know she's more settled, but she is getting calmer/not so restless...

Thanks


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww bless her, it is a worry tho.

I hope you manage to get some sleep


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> Aww bless her, it is a worry tho.
> 
> I hope you manage to get some sleep


Thanks

She's still up and about, I'm going to sleep with one eye and ear open!


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a stud who gets hyperactive after (a full) anesthesia. All my other cats just seem to be a bit high and tired, but this one will act like he's possibly hallucinating and enjoying it.. He's been put under twice, and same behavior appeared both times. For example he will become very playful, and tries to dig(?) their large water bowl like there's something very interesting in there. He also tries to push the bowl around with his head and go under it.:skep: It wears off in roughly 12h.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you

She's not responded like this before, so I think I'll let the vet know tomorrow even if she's ok by then


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ella said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> It is exactly like she's stoned!!!
> 
> Thanks


It's cause she IS stoned :biggrin: Rest assured, it will wear off and she will be fine. She might even be picking up on your anxiety about it so try to relax and get some sleep. She will be fine and likely will soon fall asleep herself.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope Bibi is back to her usual self this morning. 

Pleased her heart check results were all good :thumbup:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It depends on the coctail of drugs they use. I can't remember which one it is, but there's one which sends them a little loopy. I don't know whether Persians are prone to this, but the one time I used a different vet with a different coctail (my vet knows already what I'm happy for her to use and has noted it, so of course I've forgotten and couldn't tell the emergency vet), Tia came home absolutely terrified. I'm sure she was hallucinating, and they weren't nice ones, although this is a cat who I'm pretty certain had a troubled past which could explain their basis. In the end, I had to just pop her in a bed right in the corner (this is where she felt safest) and leave her be as any human approach terrified her. It was very, very hard to watch. However, it did wear off by the time the next morning came around.

Hope your girlie's back to normal today.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone

She's better but still not 'right' . She's still a bit jumpy and walking low and arched but is less scared of me and has eaten well. The soaked fur/bib where she has been cleaning and drinking (I guess to get rid of the taste) makes her look worse. She let me pick her up but is still not happy....

I'll call the vet to get them to note it.

We're both having a quiet day today!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im glad to hear Bibi is getting better, hope you girls get some rest today


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ella said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> _I'll call the vet to get them to note it._
> 
> We're both having a quiet day today!


Good she's settled down. Sounds like a 'bad trip' which can happen but it will wear off.

Yes, make certain they note it in her chart in case she ever needs anesthesia again.

Thanks for the update, try to get some rest today.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I had to pop out this afternoon so Bibi had a couple of hours on her own, but she seems a bit better. I even had a head rub!

The vet rang back as soon as I left the message, he was so lovely, and has now noted this on her 'warnings' notes. She has had this sedation before but at a slightly lower dose.

I don't think she's slept much and am hoping she'll be happier when she's less tired.


----------

